# Création raccourci pour renvoi d'appel



## Zayatoshi (6 Janvier 2022)

Salut tout le monde.
Je vous explique ma problématique.
J'ai un Iphone 13 pro max, avec à l'intérieur une SIM physique opérateur Bouygues et une Esim Orange.
Ma ligne principale est ma ligne Bouygues.
J'ai également une Apple Watch cellulaire série 7. Bouygues ne faisant pas l'ESIM pour les smartwatchs pour l'heure, je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre solution que de renvoyer ma ligne Bouygues sur ma ligne Orange, pour avoir tous mes appels sur mon apple watch (Esim apple watch orange).
Le renvoi d'appel étant payant chez bouygues je me retrouve souvent à avoir des factures assez salées.
Je cherche donc une solution via l'application Raccourcis de l'iphone de pouvoir activer ou désactiver très simplement ce renvoi d'appel lorsque j'en ai besoin, c'est à dire uniquement lorsque mon Iphone n'est pas avec moi.
Ce raccourci aurait pour but d'être activé manuellement.
Je connais la manip pour le renvoi d'appel dans les réglages, et aussi les manipulations via les touches du clavier.
Mais je cherche plutôt un raccourci simple de renvoi d'appel via l'application raccourci de l'iphone.
Si quelqu'un à une idée je suis preneur.
En vous remerciant par avance.


----------

